# Energy Drink and Cigar?



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

Hey,

Does anyone drink energy drinks (ie Red Bull, etc) when smoking a cigar?


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

I don't like energy drinks... They taste awful to me... So that is a no.


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

I personally wouldn't, unless it was a dog rocket. I get a funky (and not a good funky) feel & taste from most energy drinks. I've noticed it from drinks that contain Taurine, which is most of them.

I can best describe this as dissolving Rolaids in my mouth... But I can't wash it out.


----------



## k-morelli (Jun 22, 2011)

i had a Monster(the green kind) the last time i was on the golf course while i was smoking.. i love the taste of the green mosters alone and with a cigar just makes it better ha


----------



## 4pistonjosh (Nov 10, 2008)

The green monster goes good with alot of smokes. I drank a m80 monster with a short story yesterday and it was really good.


----------



## Mr_mich (Sep 2, 2010)

Since i smoke the majority of my cigars in the late evening, it's not the best time to be sucking down a redbull. There have been plenty of mornings where a breakfast cigar was accompanied by a red bull. I like both individually, and a lighter or sweeter cigar goes Ok with it, I wouldn't call it a magical pair though.


----------



## avitti (Jun 4, 2011)

I never had an energy drink with or without a cigar. Will put that on my to do list


----------



## Vicini (Oct 10, 2010)

I drink allot of energy drinks. 2 everyday before work. 
haven't had one with a smoke yet.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

I've never had an energy drink I could stomach, let alone enjoy.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

Never had an energy drink. Do they go good with gin? Maybe a review is needed :dunno:


----------



## skfr518 (Jul 4, 2011)

I can see having a lighter sweeter cigar with your energy drink, but like most people I enjoy my cigar at the end of the day with a nice scotch, or whiskey.


----------



## Mr_mich (Sep 2, 2010)

Fuzzy said:


> Never had an energy drink. Do they go good with gin? Maybe a review is needed :dunno:


Not so well with Gin, but go really well with Vodka, or if you are a young pupp, Jagermeister!:woohoo::woohoo:


----------



## skfr518 (Jul 4, 2011)

The good old Jager Bomb, or Vitamin C, reminds me of being 21


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

Mr_mich said:


> Not so well with Gin, but go really well with Vodka, or if you are a young pupp, Jagermeister!:woohoo::woohoo:


I do shots of Jager a couple times a week. Strictly medicinal :loco: since I'm not a young pup by any stretch of my imagination.


----------



## Mr_mich (Sep 2, 2010)

Fuzzy said:


> I do shots of Jager a couple times a week. Strictly medicinal :loco: since I'm not a young pup by any stretch of my imagination.


You just proved me right, You are smart enogh to drink it by itself. I'm only in my 30's and a Jager bomb (jager/redbull) would give me a freaking heart attack.

"I'm not as young as i once was" - Toby Keith


----------



## Mr_mich (Sep 2, 2010)

skfr518 said:


> I can see having a lighter sweeter cigar with your energy drink, but like most people I enjoy my cigar at the end of the day with a nice scotch, or whiskey.


Don't forget touchdowns, I've had some interesting nights slamming touchdowns.


----------



## lebz (Mar 26, 2011)

I like a jager bomb to get the night going... but with my Cigar... not for me.. I would finish a churchill in 10 minutes on a energy drink lol


----------



## TexAzTim (Jun 19, 2011)

I haven't tried one with a cigar yet but Monster has a flavor called "Rehab" that is pretty good and might go well with a smoke. It is a lemon/tea flavor and is non-carbonated. My buddy at work who is also a cigar guy says the Rehab is great with Crown so I figure I will try that mix with a smoke soon.


----------



## k-morelli (Jun 22, 2011)

I've only seen the rehab monster a few places around me but it is pretty good stuff none the less


----------



## patrick.paul (Jun 30, 2011)

Best energy drink - Rockstar recovery. We buy them by the case at work (EMS guys and gals - gotta run medical calls for 24 hours somehow!)


----------



## jeepthing (Jul 16, 2009)

Monster Java coffee with kick


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Monster Java.


----------



## Darkavenger (Apr 17, 2011)

You guys are giving me so many ideas today. I love Monsters, but drink too many. I never though of this combo, but it sounds like it could be a good combo for earlier in the day


----------



## usrower321 (Mar 27, 2011)

Never thought to try it because of the conflicting tastes. I like the Monster Kaos and a red bull every now and again. The curious juices are flowing now so I will have to try the monster java with a cigar.

Do you guys prefer a heavier or lighter smoke with an energy drink?


----------



## E Dogg (Mar 23, 2011)

patrick.paul said:


> Best energy drink - Rockstar recovery. We buy them by the case at work (EMS guys and gals - gotta run medical calls for 24 hours somehow!)


Yes! I'm stuck on the lemon aid ones and did try it with a smoke. Not too bad. I feel it needs to be with a somewhat sweeter smoke, like a cameroon or sweet maduro.


----------



## CALIFORNIA KID (Nov 21, 2010)

I drink energy drinks all the time but never with a cigar.

Most of the energy drinks I drink are citrus flavor, i.e. Red Bull, Rockstar, Bawls

I tend to like coke or Dr. pepper with my sticks


----------



## Vicini (Oct 10, 2010)

**** energy drinks with a smoke and just have a scotch


----------



## Presbo (Sep 22, 2007)

I too like the green Monster drink with a cigar.


----------



## chewwy26 (Mar 29, 2011)

i usually drink water only with my sticks as i love the flavor of the tobacco untainted and in its purest form however i do also sometimes have an energy drink with a good stick MONSTER LOW or NO CARB
cant stand the ones with all that sugar its like drinking the syrup out of the bag from the carbonated fountain drinks YUCK :yuck:


----------



## anyo91 (Apr 5, 2011)

their used to be a Monster energey drink that tasted like a white russian, minus the vodka, and it paired very nice with maduros. I think it was a called a Monster Russian, but I havent been able to find one in quite a while.


----------



## NoShhhSherlock (Mar 30, 2011)

I'm not much of a energy drink guy, I use to drink the bull. But It gives off too much of a fizzed taste to enjoy a cigar with I would think.


----------



## gentimmy (Nov 1, 2010)

never with a cigar but i do love an energy drink to get me through the day


----------



## TexAzTim (Jun 19, 2011)

Ok, I decided that since I have a mini fridge stocked with Monster(Green and Rehab) that this was a must try experiment for me. Plus they are back on sale for a buck so I'm about to stock up again. So, here I am sitting on the porch in the AZ heat with a Monster in one hand and a LGC Serie R in the other. So far, so good. Probably not the best combo but not bad. I think I should have gone with the Rehab rather than the green. This smoke will far outlast the Monster though, so I will move onto a bottle of water then something a little better suited in a few.


----------



## bc8436 (Feb 12, 2011)

I'm not a fan of energy drinks, so I wouldn't pair one with a cigar. 

Does coffee count?


----------



## Darkavenger (Apr 17, 2011)

Tried it today with a green monster and a warlock. It was better combination than I thought it would be. However, like the previous poster said I was done my drink with half my cigar left


----------



## guitar_gatler (Sep 22, 2007)

I've never tried it with an energy drink...all I usually ever drink are the blue monsters...I can't imagine it going very well with the type of cigars I usually like, although I do like to have a coke with my smoke most of the time...so, it might not be too far off.


----------



## BigsmokesHavana21 (Oct 31, 2021)

WyldKnyght said:


> Hey,
> 
> Does anyone drink energy drinks (ie Red Bull, etc) when smoking a cigar?


Ironically I search the web for that. I have Red Bull and cigars on hand right now I was wondering if the effects of it.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 30, 2019)

Holy *Necronomicon Batman!!! 
Way to raise the dead (thread) on Samhain. 
But on topic with the thread. I do enjoy a Bang Pear Guava with my morning smoke. *


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)




----------



## jmt8706 (Jul 19, 2019)

If I do, it's a Java coffee Monster drink.


----------



## MattyIce (Jun 5, 2018)

Wow thats an old thread LMAO! Island Mango Rockstar with a nice morning smoke


----------



## euro (Aug 2, 2015)

Energy drink tastes so chemical, especially Red Bull. I usually drink coco or coca cola when I smoke.


----------

